# Odyssey has bows on!



## odyssey~ (Aug 1, 2021)

she didn't mind the bows and really cute pics came out of this photoshoot so i turned it into a video lol


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 5, 2021)

Very nice.


----------



## AVIE (Aug 5, 2021)

That's cute! I subscribed to your channel.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Aug 5, 2021)

odyssey~ said:


> she didn't mind the bows and really cute pics came out of this photoshoot so i turned it into a video lol



ADORABLE!!!


----------

